# Diva Kris The Amazon



## weidi (Jun 23, 2006)

hello everybody,

***

Bye everybody


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

joined 8.35

banned 8.38

Thats gotta be a record LMAO


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

tom you,ve gone ban nuts lol


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Everybody...!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this member has been banned many times before for spamming the board


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

She/he has posted on a few other boards i go to

If you guys had left the link i'd have warned everyone not to bother looking anyway, she's rank!!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lmfao, think tom has turned into a power freak, i best not say that cause he will probably ban me now haha

where they porn pics or something?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah they were pornish type muscle worship.

If anybody's interested in that, post up on this thread and I'll un ban her LMAO


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

huh hum! lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> yeah they were pornish type muscle worship.
> 
> If anybody's interested in that, post up on this thread and I'll un ban her LMAO


Put it in the MA forum!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

thats fantastic, thank you


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

not very nice at all :|


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

id keep the ti ts and remove the rest, me thinks


----------

